

Torque: Big data meets time-based maps, bundled with CartoDB 2.0 - saleiva
http://blog.cartodb.com/post/32464928928/torque-big-data-meets-time-based-maps-bundled-with

======
luisico
Next generation visualization lib

------
loaisa
impressive!! I'd like to see if there is just as well on google maps :P

------
recena
It's great

------
cobeete
Great

